# iTunes Will Not Open



## awlucky3k

Does anyone know what would cause iTunes not to open? I did recently upgrade to a newer version, but since then I have unistalled it and reinstalled it to see if that would fix the problem, but it didn't. I also followed the instructions from Apple Support in the help article titled "iTunes will not open after upgrading" but that didn't help either. Anyone know how to fix this? Thanks for your help...
-Alex


----------



## Teh Zio

awlucky3k said:


> Does anyone know what would cause iTunes not to open? I did recently upgrade to a newer version, but since then I have unistalled it and reinstalled it to see if that would fix the problem, but it didn't. I also followed the instructions from Apple Support in the help article titled "iTunes will not open after upgrading" but that didn't help either. Anyone know how to fix this? Thanks for your help...
> -Alex


I'm having a similiar problem.
Earlier this week iTunes was working fine, and yesterday I came back from class and iTunes was closed; So I tried to re-open it... it didn't re-open... I tried a different shortcut, nope, I went to the actual exe file, and no luck.
I re-installed it, nope.
I updated to iTunes 6 and had the same problem.
I looked aroudn the internet, and found one suggestion that it's norton, and to make it so no norton things open at Start-Up. This worked, but today, iTunes closed, and its been doing the same thing again. I looked and unchecked other programs, restarted, and it opened, but closed soon afterwards.

I have a HP, Pentium 4, all the requirements, Windows XP, with latests updates. and have enver had this problem before yesterday


----------



## awlucky3k

You haven't found anything new about the problem, have you? I am still trying to figure it out.
-Alex


----------



## Teh Zio

awlucky3k said:


> You haven't found anything new about the problem, have you? I am still trying to figure it out.
> -Alex


opening msconfig and closing all services but microsoft ones, and then restarting usually does something... but it'll be open for a little and thne close after a few hours.
It's very annoying


----------



## awlucky3k

Hi again,

I just tried disabling all of my Norton programs and then opening iTunes and it opened for me. Then it asked if I wanted to update to version 6.01, and I clicked yes. After the installation was finished I opened it again and it worked again, so maybe it does have something to do with Norton. I'm going to restart my computer and see if it will work with the Norton programs running.
-Alex


----------



## Teh Zio

Yeah, but my iTunes will now close adn i have to restart and mess with things until it'll work again... and then out of no where it will close.

I think Apple needs to release a patch or something; I can't stand using winamp


----------



## awlucky3k

I just tried to open iTunes with the Norton programs open and it didn't work. It has got to be one of those programs. Which ones are you running? I'm running Norton Internet Security, Norton Password Manager, and Norton Anti-Virus. I might give them a call if it doesn't cost anything.
-Alex


----------



## Teh Zio

awlucky3k said:


> I just tried to open iTunes with the Norton programs open and it didn't work. It has got to be one of those programs. Which ones are you running? I'm running Norton Internet Security, Norton Password Manager, and Norton Anti-Virus. I might give them a call if it doesn't cost anything.
> -Alex


turned 'em all off; not using any one, it still won't open.
And when it does it closes either a few minutes or many hours after opening.


----------



## awlucky3k

Very strange. Mine is still working fine.
-Alex


----------



## Teh Zio

awlucky3k said:


> Very strange. Mine is still working fine.
> -Alex


thats good, I got rid of Norton and got a different virus program, AVG, and it still wont open


----------



## dogu ogu

I don't have any Norton programs on my computer, and iTunes wouldn't open for me either. I uninstalled, then reinstalled it. Now it opens and gives me the user license agreement, but it closes itself after a second or so. Clicking buttons in the brief time before it closes doesn't help.


----------



## Teh Zio

dogu ogu said:


> I don't have any Norton programs on my computer, and iTunes wouldn't open for me either. I uninstalled, then reinstalled it. Now it opens and gives me the user license agreement, but it closes itself after a second or so. Clicking buttons in the brief time before it closes doesn't help.


yep, same problem... I dont know what to say, But I wish someone, Apple maybe, could come out and fix this error... I seriously miss iTunes


----------



## dogu ogu

At least we're together in our misery. This sort of thing just really makes me want to get a mac mini or iBook...


----------



## Teh Zio

dogu ogu said:


> At least we're together in our misery. This sort of thing just really makes me want to get a mac mini or iBook...


Well, I love my PC; but I just have way too many songs ot switch anywhere else.

Plus the whole, Random Album Shuffle pwns all


----------



## UVAcavs47

It is also happening to me, but I have no Norton products... Just McAfee Viruscan Enterprise. Let me know if you find anything out...


----------



## Teh Zio

UVAcavs47 said:


> It is also happening to me, but I have no Norton products... Just McAfee Viruscan Enterprise. Let me know if you find anything out...


i got rid of Norton, its still doing it


----------



## dogu ogu

UVAcavs47 said:


> It is also happening to me, but I have no Norton products... Just McAfee Viruscan Enterprise. Let me know if you find anything out...


Yes, I think we can all agree that the first person who overcomes this must share with the group. Also, is anyone experiencing the same thing with quicktime? I am.


----------



## wordyaheard

same exact problem as dogu ogu. this is soooooo beat


----------



## CapnSquash

I'm having the same problem here too. I have Norton Antivirus, and I can't figure out which program in the background is conflicting with iTunes and Quicktime. I had a temporary resoultion by restoring my computer files from a previous date, but that only lasted a couple of days, because I got this notice from Norton saying that I had to reactivate it, and after I did that, iTunes yet again stopped working. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dogu ogu

I've done all sorts of things with hijackthis, removing everything that seemed even slightly suspicious, but still no luck. Out of curiosity, how many people found this thread by googling "iTunes doesn't work" or something similar?

So in short, nothing yet.


----------



## CapnSquash

Yeah I found this thread by googling "iTunes won't open." And this whole iTunes problem really sucks cuz it renders my ipod useless...in the sense that I'm stuck with the music that's already on it. Damn you Apple!


----------



## awlucky3k

CapnSquash said:


> I'm having the same problem here too. I have Norton Antivirus, and I can't figure out which program in the background is conflicting with iTunes and Quicktime. I had a temporary resoultion by restoring my computer files from a previous date, but that only lasted a couple of days, because I got this notice from Norton saying that I had to reactivate it, and after I did that, iTunes yet again stopped working. Anyone have any ideas?


I currently have my system restore off, which isn't a good thind to be doing, but it was recommended in the Apple help section for iTunes as one solution to get it to work. It still doesn't work with Norton applications running.

Anything new from anyone?
-Alex


----------



## pepsXp

I don't have Norton, so I am kind of blind guessing... 
1.) Somewhere in the Norton setup menu there should be a white list in which you should be able to add the itunes client. 
2.) If you have Norton with firewall, add the itunes client to the exception list of that firewall as well. 
3.) Also make sure that itunes is added to the exceptions in the Windows firewall. 
4.) Try msconfig and deselect itunes helper client in the startup tab.

I have I tunes and it works fine for me... try these steps, reboot, and see what happens.


----------



## UVAcavs47

3 Possible Fixes!

1. Start > Run > type "msconfig" and press enter
2. Go to the services tab
3. check "hide all Microsoft services"
4. click disable all
5. find "iPodService" and check that one (so its the only process)
6. go to the startup tab
7. click disable all
8. check qttask and ituneshelper so they are the only programs checked
9. restart

If it works, there is a program interferring with itunes. slowly check all the programs (1-3 at a time to see which one is messing it up)

----------------------------------------------------
Second solution
1. Go to ~/My Music/iTunes/ and find Itunes Music Library.xml and rename it to anything (it is possible that it is corrupt)

----------------------------------------------------
Third Solution - NOTICE! Your library will be deleted in this process! (you can try to back it up) - *This worked for me and is the failsafe if the first two do not work, unless you dont care about your library, which you can always reimport.* 
1. COMPLETLY unistall iTunes and quicktime (as in go to add/remove programs and unistall both)
2. Start > Run > regedit
3. back up the registry before doing this!
4. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (expand)
5. Delete the folder called Apple
6. C:/Documents and Settings/Application Data/Apple (delete that folder) back it up too
7. C:/Documents and Settings/Local Settings/Application Data/Apple (delete and backup) might be a hidden folder so enable hidden folder viewing
8. ~/My Music/iTunes (delete this folder and backup)
9. go to http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/standalone.html and install the quicktime standalone
10. open this and make sure it works
11. download itunes 6.0.1.3 and install
12. open and play music!


----------



## Zimdale

UVAcavs47 said:


> 3 Possible Fixes!
> 
> 1. Start > Run > type "msconfig" and press enter
> 2. Go to the services tab
> 3. check "hide all Microsoft services"
> 4. click disable all
> 5. find "iPodService" and check that one (so its the only process)
> 6. go to the startup tab
> 7. click disable all
> 8. check qttask and ituneshelper so they are the only programs checked
> 9. restart
> 
> If it works, there is a program interferring with itunes. slowly check all the programs (1-3 at a time to see which one is messing it up)


Joy that worked for me....thank you!!!


----------



## AROUETLJ

Thank you for having the same problem! At least my PC's not the only one that's crazy. I'm trying solution 3, since the other two haven't worked. Worse still, I'm stuck with a non-functioning ipod shuffle after I formatted it and used Mediamonkey. And tomorrow I'm going abroad. My God what a mess.


----------



## AROUETLJ

It WORKED!!! IT WORKED!!!! SOLUTION 3 WORKED!!!! You chaps are bloody marvellous!


----------



## UVAcavs47

AROUETLJ said:


> It WORKED!!! IT WORKED!!!! SOLUTION 3 WORKED!!!! You chaps are bloody marvellous!


np man, just experimented and after a while i was like it must be quicktime


----------



## Zimdale

Okay heres another update on mine umm ive narrowed it down to a program called rkayyp.exe the file path is "C:/WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/rkayyp.exe" umm its a fully hidden file....umm eventually I managed to delete it after restarting my computer an dinstantly using antoher program to kill the file but after that it came back. Umm the program that it reacts to on mine is a Hex Workshop program. Thats the one ive noticed. im gonna try a few other methods worst comes to worst may need to make something that goes and kills that file every time it downloads or something...umm I think it may have something to do with firefox too because rite when I opened firefox this time the file returned. So ill see what I can do hopefully this problem can be solved


----------



## ITwannabe

Yes, I have also just experienced the same issue with itunes not opening. I found by using method 1. msconfig, that a rogue program was causing the problem. After stopping this unknown table database service I found that itunes worked properly. But low and behold my Adelphia virus checker had a problem starting. I reinstalled the Adelphia freedom software and finally both work together. I also think there is an explorer hijacker that is causing some of these issues as pop-ups are relentless at the moment. Stinking spy-ware.


----------



## Teh Zio

UVAcavs47 said:


> 3 Possible Fixes!
> 
> Third Solution - NOTICE! Your library will be deleted in this process! (you can try to back it up) - *This worked for me and is the failsafe if the first two do not work, unless you dont care about your library, which you can always reimport.*
> 1. COMPLETLY unistall iTunes and quicktime (as in go to add/remove programs and unistall both)
> 2. Start > Run > regedit
> 3. back up the registry before doing this!
> 4. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (expand)
> 5. Delete the folder called Apple
> 6. C:/Documents and Settings/Application Data/Apple (delete that folder) back it up too
> 7. C:/Documents and Settings/Local Settings/Application Data/Apple (delete and backup) might be a hidden folder so enable hidden folder viewing
> 8. ~/My Music/iTunes (delete this folder and backup)
> 9. go to http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/standalone.html and install the quicktime standalone
> 10. open this and make sure it works
> 11. download itunes 6.0.1.3 and install
> 12. open and play music!


So, if I do this, will it delete all my music files, or will they be safe and I just have to re-import them all
Because I have a ton of music I don't want to lose; but its all on my second harddrive while iTunes runs of my normal C drive.
So if this just gets rid of iTunes and QUicktime... and doesnt touch my music, I'll be fien with re-importing it all.


----------



## Teh Zio

UVAcavs47 said:


> 3 Possible Fixes!
> 
> 1. Start > Run > type "msconfig" and press enter
> 2. Go to the services tab
> 3. check "hide all Microsoft services"
> 4. click disable all
> 5. find "iPodService" and check that one (so its the only process)
> 6. go to the startup tab
> 7. click disable all
> 8. check qttask and ituneshelper so they are the only programs checked
> 9. restart
> 
> If it works, there is a program interferring with itunes. slowly check all the programs (1-3 at a time to see which one is messing it up)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Second solution
> 1. Go to ~/My Music/iTunes/ and find Itunes Music Library.xml and rename it to anything (it is possible that it is corrupt)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Third Solution - NOTICE! Your library will be deleted in this process! (you can try to back it up) - *This worked for me and is the failsafe if the first two do not work, unless you dont care about your library, which you can always reimport.*
> 1. COMPLETLY unistall iTunes and quicktime (as in go to add/remove programs and unistall both)
> 2. Start > Run > regedit
> 3. back up the registry before doing this!
> 4. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (expand)
> 5. Delete the folder called Apple
> 6. C:/Documents and Settings/Application Data/Apple (delete that folder) back it up too
> 7. C:/Documents and Settings/Local Settings/Application Data/Apple (delete and backup) might be a hidden folder so enable hidden folder viewing
> 8. ~/My Music/iTunes (delete this folder and backup)
> 9. go to http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/standalone.html and install the quicktime standalone
> 10. open this and make sure it works
> 11. download itunes 6.0.1.3 and install
> 12. open and play music!


None worked.
I feel like kicking children, I want iTunes back; this is just pissing me off


----------



## Teh Zio

ha, hahahahahaha omg that was so funny
I did the first one again... and iTunes popped up
hahahaha
and it was open for am inute... and now its gone
hahaha omg, that was funny, it was like, hey, here's some hope, take the hope... take it, drink from it, oh geting you music together, good good.... now, SLAP, F--k you!


----------



## pepsXp

Quick comment, would turning system restore off before you do what UVAcavs47 said make the solution more permanent?


----------



## awlucky3k

There was this post on a Dell forum where a person had a similar problem and they ended up formatting the computer. When she re-did everything she didn't put any of the factory crap on the machine and she avoided Norton. She used some other Anti-Virus software, I'm not sure what it was though. She said it is working "peachy keen now." I know it is extreme, but hey, some of us seem desperate. I'll post and she if she replies.
-Alex


----------



## UVAcavs47

Teh Zio said:


> So, if I do this, will it delete all my music files, or will they be safe and I just have to re-import them all
> Because I have a ton of music I don't want to lose; but its all on my second harddrive while iTunes runs of my normal C drive.
> So if this just gets rid of iTunes and QUicktime... and doesnt touch my music, I'll be fien with re-importing it all.


No it won't delete your music, you will just have to re-import. Thats strange too it should have worked. Try number one again and don't allow any programs but iTunes to open (excluding the windows services, as in let them stay open).


----------



## Couriant

You know, I found that iTunes like to pretend it's closed (no taskbar tab) when in fact it's minimized. It freaked me out but I realized that when I minimized it, it was actually in the system tray. Also I noticed that iTunes remembers how you last had it open.

Try opening iTunes, then if it doesn't show, do CTRL+ALT+DEL and see if it the process is running.


----------



## Teh Zio

UVAcavs47 said:


> No it won't delete your music, you will just have to re-import. Thats strange too it should have worked. Try number one again and don't allow any programs but iTunes to open (excluding the windows services, as in let them stay open).


did that, repeated nubmer 1

to which i said:


> ha, hahahahahaha omg that was so funny
> I did the first one again... and iTunes popped up
> hahahaha
> and it was open for am inute... and now its gone
> hahaha omg, that was funny, it was like, hey, here's some hope, take the hope... take it, drink from it, oh geting you music together, good good.... now, SLAP, F--k you!


----------



## Teh Zio

Tidus4Yuna said:


> You know, I found that iTunes like to pretend it's closed (no taskbar tab) when in fact it's minimized. It freaked me out but I realized that when I minimized it, it was actually in the system tray. Also I noticed that iTunes remembers how you last had it open.
> 
> Try opening iTunes, then if it doesn't show, do CTRL+ALT+DEL and see if it the process is running.


yeah, I tried that when this started... basically, I see itunes open in there, use soem resources and POP Gone!


----------



## Couriant

the only thing I can think that can do that is some kind of spyware / malware.


----------



## Teh Zio

Tidus4Yuna said:


> the only thing I can think that can do that is some kind of spyware / malware.


I'll try my spyware prgram again and run another virus scan with AVG; but i doubt it'll turn up anything


----------



## Couriant

Make sure you use more than one. I recommend Lavasoft Ad-Aware, Spybot S&D and Microsoft AntiSpyware.


----------



## UVAcavs47

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Make sure you use more than one. I recommend Lavasoft Ad-Aware, Spybot S&D and Microsoft AntiSpyware.


In addition to that, use www.webroot.com - SpySweeper is a very good program.

Ewido and CleanUp! are also good programs which can be searched for on google.


----------



## greenboy

I found this problem with a number of (specifically Dell Inspiron) systems which I admin.

They were brand new, and fairly decent spec - so should have had no problems running itunes, or anything else for that matter.

However, after a few days, iTunes refused to open up. The pointer would look busy, as if something was going to open, then... nothing.

I tried numerous things to fix this - including starting/stopping/restarting the antivirus (Symantec) software amongst other things. I stopped all non-critical processes and removed all the other items from the system startup, but... nothing.

The only joy I had was booting the computer up in safe mode, where it would run fine. Upon starting the PC normally again, iTunes opened fine. I assumed it must have been just an iTunes problem.

However, I noticed that other programs were doing exactly the same thing, and so it wasn't just an iTunes issue - Winzip for example, had exactly the same symptoms, and was fixed in the same way.

It was almost as if they were loading into memory, but not actually executing the application. As a result, the pc was slow to shutdown, if it would shutdown at all.

This made no sense; as I say, it was a brand new Dell Inspiron. The one thing I noted was that the Dell system software (diagnostic tools etc) as well as the Symantec Security Suite, seemed to have taken over the computer with useless processes. Symantec, despite appearing as "off" was actually controlling everything in some way or another.

I ended up formatting the disk, reinstalling Windows XP Pro - clean slate.

I stuck on McAfee Enterprise v8.0, and the usual drivers for the devices, as well as iTunes, Winzip, WinDVD, Nero, etc.. and the machine ran like it should... sweet.

It may not be the most practical of options, and certaintly shouldn't happen, but it seemed like a problem which involved far too much messy tinkering with things that would have an adverse affect later on.

If you want to rebuild your computer, ensure you have a valid(!) Windows XP cd, and google, or ask elsewhere on the board.


----------



## Teh Zio

greenboy said:


> The only joy I had was booting the computer up in safe mode, where it would run fine. Upon starting the PC normally again, iTunes opened fine. I assumed it must have been just an iTunes problem.


So your saying boot the computer up in safe mode, and load iTunes.
And then restart back into normal mode, and iTunes worked fine?


----------



## greenboy

Nope, I'm saying that it provided a short term solution for what was obviously a larger issue; resulting in me having to format the drive and rebuild.


----------



## FeelGood

I've been having the same problem as most of you guys. One thing I found that works temporarily is to right click the itunes Icon and click on Run as... then after that use the adminstrator name and password to logon. I found this works until you close iTunes once again, but what I found that is creating problems for my computer is a file called "papiri.exe". I've tried to delete it under safe mode and as soon as I right click it to delete it it runs the program and when the program is running I can't use iTunes or Quicktime. It also made sure that windows runs it or it's sister file "ozoh.exe" on startup so that the program runs as well. Once I went under msconfig and made sure that this file no longer ran during startup iTunes and Quicktime both worked but as soon as I tried to delete papiri.exe it ran itself once again and iTunes no longer worked. I'm sure this is a virus of some sort but I haven't found a dang thing about it online and symantec doesn't have anything about it. The file is located under C:windows/system32/papiri.exe so if anyone has or has had the same problem any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Couriant

FeelGood said:


> I've been having the same problem as most of you guys. One thing I found that works temporarily is to right click the itunes Icon and click on Run as... then after that use the adminstrator name and password to logon. I found this works until you close iTunes once again, but what I found that is creating problems for my computer is a file called "papiri.exe". I've tried to delete it under safe mode and as soon as I right click it to delete it it runs the program and when the program is running I can't use iTunes or Quicktime. It also made sure that windows runs it or it's sister file "ozoh.exe" on startup so that the program runs as well. Once I went under msconfig and made sure that this file no longer ran during startup iTunes and Quicktime both worked but as soon as I tried to delete papiri.exe it ran itself once again and iTunes no longer worked. I'm sure this is a virus of some sort but I haven't found a dang thing about it online and symantec doesn't have anything about it. The file is located under C:windows/system32/papiri.exe so if anyone has or has had the same problem any help would be greatly appreciated.


Yeah you have some kind of spyware, most likely not linked to iTunes. I would recommend posting in the Security forums for that one.


----------



## dogu ogu

Unfortunately, none of the 3 options work for me...  

The problem is definately with quicktime. The standalone will not work, but an older version of quicktime will. Unfortunately iTunes requires the newest version of quicktime, and I can't find anywhere to download an old version of iTunes. If anyone should happen to have the setup file for iTunes 5 or below, maybe we could work out a way to send it...

All I want is to listen to my music. Thanks for nothing, Apple.


----------



## greenboy

dogu ogu said:


> Unfortunately, none of the 3 options work for me...
> 
> The problem is definately with quicktime. The standalone will not work, but an older version of quicktime will. Unfortunately iTunes requires the newest version of quicktime, and I can't find anywhere to download an old version of iTunes. If anyone should happen to have the setup file for iTunes 5 or below, maybe we could work out a way to send it...
> 
> All I want is to listen to my music. Thanks for nothing, Apple.


I hate to tell you, but it isn't down to Apple. See my above post. iTunes works fine on any PC with a proper config. There must be something preventing the app from opening.


----------



## Lax101

I'm trying to do the third "failsafe" method, and I'm at the point where I need to delete the "Apple" folder under Application Data.

Only problem: I can't find an "Application Data" folder.

I have Windows XP Home. Any help guys?

Thanks

edit: After searching, I did find the "application data" folder, but I didn't find a folder named "Apple", but instead "Apple Computer"...should I just delete that instead?

edit2: DAMNIT!

I did the steps as follows (except deleting the "apple computer" files instead of "apple"), and I still have the same god damn problem.

What do i do?!?


----------



## websterc

I have the problem too. I am using WinXP. I click the iTunes icon, the hourglass appears for a few seconds, the process appears in the task manager, then the process disappears and iTunes doesnt load. I have had this spyware program (which I have found out is called VX2) which I can't get rid of. I've used Spybot, Adaware (and their VX2 removal tool v2.0), MS Antispyware - none of them worked. I installed the trial version of Webroot Spysweeper and until it expired, it regularly blocked popups trying to connect to stech.webnexus.net. This is the VX2 website. Anyway, iTunes seemed to start working most of the time when I had Spysweeper installed, but sometimes it would not open and I would have to reboot my PC and then it would work again. The when I uninstalled spysweeper because the trial had expired, iTunes would not open ever. Then I tried right clicking and doing run as\administrator and it opened. This is weird because I always login as the administrator anyway. So, I have emailed Lavasoft and Spybot asking them when they will be releasing an update which can remove VX2, because I really cant be bothered rebuilding my whole PC again.... From what I have read, I think Adaware 2006 will probably be able to remove VX2. I also reported webnexus to the US Federal Trade Commission (via their website dubdubdubdotftcdotgov ) which I read in the newspaper recently shut down some other spyware company. I'm sure I will get there in the end... Anyway, I wouldnt use iTunes (I much prefer the functionality of Winamp) except for the fact that I have an Airport Express. I am waiting for Rogue Amoeba to release a Windows version of Airfoil, then I wont have to use iTunes anymore. Oh no!! I have an iPOD shuffle, so I _will_ have to use iTunes. Or maybe I will just sell my shuffle and buy something else which I can just drag and drop my mp3s onto. Cheers!!


----------



## Couriant

For spyware issues, post a thread in the security section. They can help you get rid of the VX2 spyware.


----------



## CapnSquash

Hey everyone, I was having trouble before (see previous posts), but after I upgraded my Norton to 2006, all my iTunes/Quicktime problems disappeared. So with the combo of Norton 2006, and other programs like Spy Sweeper, AdAware, and Spybot, everything seems to be running smoothly. Does it work for anyone else?


----------



## Zimdale

Tidus4Yuna said:


> the only thing I can think that can do that is some kind of spyware / malware.


yea I guess ide call it more of a virus Im 100% sure on mine its a program that is called Rkayyp.exe. I cannot seem to view it anywhere umm Ive been able to delete it once and it stays deleted untill certain programs open then it recreates itself and runs again...umm ive been trying to get more information on this. I suggest people with this problem look under msconfig for this program and try to find more info on it. I still havnt found a perminent deletion method of it


----------



## Any Key

Who knows if this thread is still active, but this was my solution to the probelm of Itunes not running (double click icon, get the windows hourglass for about 3 secs then nada)

I'm running Win Xp home sp2; norton internet security 2005 w/ anti virus. Itunes v6.0.1.3

Step 1 Remove Itunes, & Quicktime (make sure QT is gone, you may have to remove it separately from Itunes)
Step 2 Disabled Norton Internet & Anti V
Step 3 D/ld & install latest I-Tunes 6.0.1.3
Step 4 D/ld & install latest standalone version of Quicktime (the version of QT that came with i-tunes download did not work - go figure)
Step 5 Run i-tunes, now the next step was the weird one
Step 6 Go to Edit>Preferences>Advanced and check the box for "show i-tunes icon in system tray"
Step 7 Enable Norton stuff.
Step 8 Make cofffee and a sandwich. 
Step 9 Cancel the e-bay listing you placed to sell your ipod, and your bid on xxxx (insert any mp3 player brand here)

With the exception of 8 & 9, this worked for me & i-tunes is as good as before.

I picked on the system tray from earlier on in this thread - how i-tunes may have been running all the time, but minimized and not showing in the tray.

I think the biggest problem lately has been software clashes with QT, not so much i-tunes; but since i-tunes will not run without QT it might as well be just one piece of s/ware.

<Where is the Any Key?>


----------



## UVAcavs47

Worst comes to worst you just reimage your computer if your really desperate  its good to do that every once in a while anyways to clear out all the **** that accumlates!


----------



## tispe

UVAcavs47 said:


> 1. Start > Run > type "msconfig" and press enter
> 2. Go to the services tab
> 3. check "hide all Microsoft services"
> 4. click disable all
> 5. find "iPodService" and check that one (so its the only process)
> 6. go to the startup tab
> 7. click disable all
> 8. check qttask and ituneshelper so they are the only programs checked
> 9. restart


this worked, but would it be possible for me to turn that stuff back on and keep itunes working? I'm not sure if i would ever need it...


----------



## UVAcavs47

Yes, you turn on 2 or 3 at a time (yes, you have to restart a lot), and if it stops working, you know which problem was causing it.


----------



## talklikeit

I had the same problem with itunes not opening. I have a hp pavilion computer, running windows xp 2000. I did a system restore and restored my computer to the day before I installed the new version of itunes. After that I tried to open itunes and it said that some parts of itunes was missing. I went to _add/remove programs_ to remove it from my computer. When I clicked on _itunes/remove_ it asked me if I wanted to repair itunes or remove it. I clicked repair just to see if maybe that would work. It did. It repaired it for me. I tried to open itunes and it said that I had to install quicktime. I don't know how that got uninstalled but I went to the quicktime page and downloaded it. Then I clicked on itunes and it finally opened for me. Hopefully this may work for someone else as well.


----------



## TechOutsider

I have Norton 360 2.0 installed with iTunes. iTunes takes hours to launch and when i minimize it, I can never restore it, along with a host of other problems....


----------



## Matt021267

Hi ya, I am experiencing a similar problem as itunes will not run and just hangs....any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

I have used the APple s/w updater and installed the latest updates

Thanks

Matt


----------



## TechOutsider

I found out the problem. I have a large library on the account with all the itunes problems. I logged onto an account with an empty library, and problem fixed! I then moved all my music to an external hard drive and cleared my library.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Matt021267

Thanks for the feedback, I will try moving the music library as you say and try running it again. 

Its wierd as it seems to install ok....however when you try and run the application it comes back and hangs. Moreover when I look into the problem it comes back with an 0xc0000005 Exception Error and I have tried all sorst of ways to correct the problem such as cleaning the registry, completely uninstalling and re-installing itunes & Quicktime etc...


----------

